# Nude Gym in Holland



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

Mind the handlebars.
Photo: AP
Netherlands
March 6, 2007
THE first clothing-free workout at a Dutch gym went ahead as planned — and participants and observers said it met expectations.

About a dozen middle-aged and elderly men braved the glare of nearly twice that number of journalists, photographers and at least five television crews at Fitworld gym in Heteren, to fulfil their dream of exercising naked.

"There are things that you like to do, and for a nudist, it just feels better to do them with your clothes off," said Ron van der Putten, who drove for more than an hour to take part in the event, dubbed Nudifit, or Naked Sunday.

"You feel more free," he said.

Patrick de Man, owner of Fitworld, got the idea from two regular customers who asked why he had separate dressing rooms for men and women.

"That was the spark," he said, and he went ahead and opened the gym on Sundays for nudists.

The response was overwhelming — both positively and negatively.

Some clients were a little worried about whether it would be sanitary.

Mr de Man opened the inaugural session to the media after receiving inquiries from as far away as Russia and Australia.

No women nudists attended, though Mr de Man said eight had signed up, out of almost 100 applicants.

AP


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Eeeww.... what a sight. A bunch of sweaty, naked old men.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

The aerobics class would be hilarious.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Must have been weird when they got dressed and hit the showers.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> The aerobics class would be hilarious.


jumping jacks even worse


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

adagio said:


> Eeeww.... what a sight. A bunch of sweaty, naked old men.


Careful, I represent that remark. 

'Course old women look much better when "hangin' " around nekkid don't they?


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

SINC, you'll notice no women showed up. Old ladies know they should keep their clothes on.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4 (Mar 17, 2006)

And I'm too nervous to wear shorts at the gym...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

MasterBlaster said:


> You don't need shorts for some of my workouts:
> 
> Iron Crotch
> 
> Iron Egg Skill


Oh, for crying out loud... that's just... ohhh my... :-(

I haven't the words.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

In a couple of weeks we will probably hear about the Convent accross the alley demanding that new windows be installed to keep the nuns from being tempted.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Good thing I never use a "spotter".


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Homer: "A (nude) gym? What the hell's a (nude) gym? Ohhh."


----------



## i<3myiBookg4 (Mar 17, 2006)

MasterBlaster said:


> You don't need shorts for some of my workouts:
> 
> Iron Crotch
> 
> Iron Egg Skill



Nice music on the first one. I laughed so hard.


----------

